# Great Pyrenees Puppy



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

We recently bought a GP puppy. She is 3 months. I cannot potty train this little bugger for the life of me- She come inside just to poop on my floor. 

What gives? Is this a breed thing- are they just little butts? 

She also chews everything- but I will let her slide on that.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Was she raised as an LGD (out in a barn with livestock) before you got her or bred as a pet?

The most effective way to house train a puppy is to tether them to your belt loop with a 6 or 10' light lead at all times that you and them are in the house, otherwise she has to be crated or outside. Absolutely zero freedom to wander and find a spot and you can catch her in the act immediately and it also make it easier to pick up on cues that she might need to go.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

She was raised outside with livestock- never in the house prior to us getting her. It has been about 3 weeks of her with us. I figured she would have a few accidents in the house while learning since she had never been in one before but it seems like she is purposefully holding it until she gets inside. She will be outside for hours and then 10 minutes in the house there is pee on the floor


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Side note- anyway to help her not look homeless after being outside?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

haha I assure you, she doesn't have that much foresight (or any at all) to predict you will be entering the house and hold her poop. Try not to have negative feelings about her especially when there are accidents - I know it's super hard! But it won't help progress. If you stop her in the act, be loud and distracting and rush her outside. Startle yes, scare no. (I'm not saying anything bad about you - just giving advice!)

Here is a lengthy but good explanation of potty training: http://thehousebreakingbible.com/wp/training-umbilical-cord-training/

As for the "homeless" look...lol
Obviously you've bathed, dried, and brushed her?
What deworming has she had? Worm load could contribute to a less healthy look and puppies typically need several dewormings in the first months.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

She looks healthy. She is fluffy and soft. She was wormed about a month ago. 

She just gets super dirty. Its starting to rain here again so she just flops in the dirt and rolls in it.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Yes, my pyr puppy with her puppy coat looks a mess after rolling around in the goats pen. I can't wait for her adult coat.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am sorry you are having puppy troubles, but this thread just makes me LOL! Gotta love puppies!

Some dogs like to potty outside, some like to potty inside. My brother's GP cross would come inside just to potty. (He is now trained.) But my GP, even as a very small puppy, almost potty trained herself. She was a piece of cake.

And like yours, she LOVES to get dirty! Oh my! :lol: Some days she is just covered! And it's so funny to see a romping, wagging mudball (until she makes a mudfirst dive for you!)

What is your puppy's name?


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Her name is Penny- she is named after Pendleton whiskey


----------

